# m3



## Daeguboy (Mar 26, 2004)

When is the e90 M3 coming out??im going crazy!


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Daeguboy said:


> When is the e90 M3 coming out??im going crazy!


Probably in about 3 years.


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Probably NEVER!! haha At least not as we know it today.

Cuz i think BMW is shifting to a new naming scheme to follow the 5-series/6-series trend.

So the next 3-series = sedan and 4-series = coupe 

My guess is that the next M would be a "M4".


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Impulss said:


> Cuz i think BMW is shifting to a new naming scheme to follow the 5-series/6-series trend.
> 
> So the next 3-series = sedan and 4-series = coupe


nope


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

atyclb said:


> nope


"nope" to what? It is pretty much common knowledge now that the next 3-Series will be sedan only and the 4-Series will be coupe/convertible.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

daihard said:


> "nope" to what? It is pretty much common knowledge now that the next 3-Series will be sedan only and the 4-Series will be coupe/convertible.


Nope, that is OLD news. BMW recanted that over a year ago.

But some people just never get the word. Too much histroy in the M3 badging to screw that up.


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> Nope, that is OLD news. BMW recanted that over a year ago.
> 
> But some people just never get the word. Too much histroy in the M3 badging to screw that up.


So you mean there will be no 4-Series? Gosh I'm getting mighty confused...


----------

